

Show HN: Increase conversions and retention with event-based emails - chexton
http://www.getvero.com/dave

======
chexton
Over the past few weeks we've been building a SaaS product that makes it easy
to send event-based emails to your customers. When we initially started our
company in mid-January we were building something completely different. Whilst
working on that product we quickly found that setting up emails based on the
events we were capturing in our analytics software was not a simple task.

We did some searching and talking to other startups and realised that we
weren't the only ones with this problem (see this great post by stammy -
<http://bit.ly/LcIGTL>). We began work in earnest.

What we've built allows you to drop in a JS snippet, pull in your customer
data and events and start creating automated emails. We're in private beta and
are keen to share what we've done with the startup community. We think it has
some potential. What do you guys think?

Plus, we thought this landing page might be fun for a friday afternoon :).

------
MichaelApproved
Remove the cursing. It's really hard to get that sassy style of writing to
work well and often, like in this case, it just looks unprofessional.

Plus, I don't get why you censor it. If you're going to say "fucking" then say
"fucking". Don't get shy all of a sudden with a compromised version. If you
feel you need to censor yourself, then don't say it at all.

~~~
maslam
This. I bounced within seconds of seeing the cursing. It makes you look
childish, guys.

